# Resource guarding vomit



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I just discovered my 1 year old Czech WL has resource guarding issue with only his vomit...yes vomit of all things.
We can take his food, his toys, bull sticks, anything away from him anytime with no issues, but just don't touch the vomit of food he just laid down on the carpet. The vomit is seldom but he wants to eat it back up.
I send him to his crate (just verbal command) before I clean it up. He goes with no resistance, and I much prefer to deal with that aggression this way which I still consider a correction. I yell NO pretty hard with authority when he growls and barks at me when he sees a clean up towel in my hand, and command him go to his crate or place mat and stay there until I release him. His obedience in general is very good. 
Anyone else seen this type of resource guarding? And how did you deal with it?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My boy has vomited his meal and at first I wouldn’t let him near it and cleaned it up. He didn’t resource guard but tried like heck to get at it. Then I thought about it and decided that as long as he wasn’t sick and I knew the food was good, I would not stop him from ingesting it again. He’s never had a problem re-ingesting it.

I know it is gross, but to the dog he probably views it as a meal that you gave him and now you are taking it away for no good reason (at least in his mind).
If it’s just bile, I do clean that up but he has never wanted that back anyways.

If he isn’t sick and it was good when he ate it and you can get past the ick factor, imho I wouldn’t interfere with him eating it. Otherwise, have another meal to offer him as a trade up.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Regurgitation of food is normal for dogs. So is he sick or just relocating his food to your carpet? 
I agree it's gross, but lots of things dogs do is gross.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

No, he's not sick. He just basically puked it a minute after eating his breakfast, and then just ate back up. 
He does not resource guard when he vomits bile...and thats usually after my wife gives him ice on a hot day after a walk.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I let them eat it again if they want to. I clean it up when they are not interested in it. Maybe he guards it because it was quite an effort to throw up 😉 .
I wouldn't use the crate as punishment. He could have started guarding it as a reaction to you stressing out about it when he was throwing up and scaring him? Just assuming of course.
So far I have been mostly successful in getting them outside to unload their stomach contents as it takes them a while to actually throw up after the initial gagging.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I let them eat it again if they want to. I clean it up when they are not interested in it. Maybe he guards it because it was quite an effort to throw up 😉 .
> I wouldn't use the crate as punishment. He could have started guarding it as a reaction to you stressing out about it when he was throwing up and scaring him? Just assuming of course.
> So far I have been mostly successful in getting them outside to unload their stomach contents as it takes them a while to actually throw up after the initial gagging.


I didn't even see him throw it up, so couldn't have been any stress from my end. I let me him eat most of it and sent him to the crate when he showed anger towards me for cleaning up the mess...that correction was for showing anger...that is not allowed ever!

He has no problem going into his crate for a any type of correction. For him the crate is not only for when he not supervised.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My dogs aren't allowed to resource guard anything from me....ever. I guess that includes their puke. 
The two choices would be to clean it up and give them a small meal as compensation (reverse order if you like) or let them re-ingest.


----------

